# Dust collection upgrade/ suggestions



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

This is my dust collector system as it stands now. My shop is small enough that I can walk to the hub instead of having gates at the machines. I have a hoses that goes to Router table, drun sander, and table saw. The 4th goes to a longer one that services the jointer band saw planer and floor sweep as needed. It also means I dont have to keep up pressure in all the empty hoses.
I got this blower on a great deal and that is my question. I am thinking about adding it either inline to increase airflow or maybe building a separator/ cyclone with it.
Suggestions? Advice?


----------

